# peppers??



## vman (Sep 17, 2006)

i want to throw a few bell peppers in the smoker with some sausages i am smoking. they are just plain, not stuffed.
any suggestion on method/time??
thanks


----------



## Dutch (Sep 17, 2006)

V-since bells are rather thin-fleshed, I would only smoke them for about an hour if your running your smoker between 230-250*. I would cut off the top, remove the seeds-maybe give the outside of the peppers a rub with some EVOO8 and sprinkle them with some salt and pepper then place them in the smoker. You can replace the tops on the peppers if you wish, I just cut around the stem, medium dice the top of the pepper and add it to a tossed salad.

*extra virgin olive oil


----------



## vman (Sep 17, 2006)

thanks for the quick reply...they are in the smoke now! i also gave a quick spray of apple cider inside the peppers. i'll let u know how they turn out.


----------



## cheech (Oct 8, 2006)

I always make sure to use a large kosher salt. The large flakes make the flavor jump out


----------

